
Tcl's [binary scan] and the Go Challenge 1 - networked
http://danyilbohdan.com/blog/go-challenge-1/
======
blacksqr
I like the fact that one of the challenge judges mentioned that an appropriate
solution was ~200 lines of go code [1]. The Tcl solution here is 107 lines
including copious comments.

[1][http://golang-challenge.com/evaluator-feedback/](http://golang-
challenge.com/evaluator-feedback/)

~~~
networked
The code has grown a bit since thanks to the feedback I got.

~~~
blacksqr
Updated. Still, I count 45 lines of actual code.

